# Tren side affects expericenced



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

Been on Tren for 5 weeks and thought id post the sides im experiencing and if anyone has had the same compilation.

1, Major itching, which when touched raises and swells (stiffens skin up) For example:  if around knees, then knees stiffer than normal as swelling tightens skin.Also burns sometimes.

2, Waking up 2/3 times a week in the morning with headache.

3, chest pains, sometimes stops me in my tracks. 

Method's I have found that sort these out is:

1, itching. Take antihistamine immediately, moisturiser or body butter to itching areas.
2, headaches - n/a 
3, chest pains. when pain and tension in chest kicks in, take deep deep breaths. seems to sort it. sometimes small coughs helps (dont actually need to cough)

I have also found as a side but not to problematic is lower S drive.
Whats your thoughts or experiences?


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 22, 2014)

That's funny, I get all the normal sides but none of those...
Insomnia
Night sweats
Heart burn
Shortness of breath
The look I wish I could keep


----------



## musclewizard69 (Nov 22, 2014)

What is your stack looking like? 
You shouldn't be having any of those complications and I advise you get off now. Or show the stack and let's make adjustments because tren is powerful but not sickening.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 22, 2014)

musclewizard69 said:


> What is your stack looking like?
> You shouldn't be having any of those complications and I advise you get off now. Or show the stack and let's make adjustments because tren is powerful but not sickening.



actually the sides you listed you shouldn't be experiencing and you should stop now. Headaches is probably a sign of high blood pressure. Itchy skin? Seriously

The sides big listed are VERY common with tren.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 22, 2014)

That sounds a little odd to me.   I get sweaty, have crazy dreams, get short of breath, and have to count to 99 to not choke slam people for being stupid.  But never a rash or chest pain.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 22, 2014)

Oops I thought musclewizard was the op.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 22, 2014)

These don't sound like normal sides. What's your BP?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 22, 2014)

Lol @ expericenced. Bro Tren isn't for you


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

Stacking Tren Ace (150mg/ml) & Sus 250 (350mg/ml). pinning every 4 days. Doing 1.25ml of each, each time.


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Lol @ expericenced. Bro Tren isn't for you



it seems that way!


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> That sounds a little odd to me.   I get sweaty, have crazy dreams, get short of breath, and have to count to 99 to not choke slam people for being stupid.  But never a rash or chest pain.



both major sides, are being reported related to tren on other forums i have found.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 22, 2014)

that does not sound healthy. I would go see a DR


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

musclewizard69 said:


> What is your stack looking like?
> You shouldn't be having any of those complications and I advise you get off now. Or show the stack and let's make adjustments because tren is powerful but not sickening.



Listed above ^^^


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> that does not sound healthy. I would go see a DR



doesn't look great when reading it


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 22, 2014)

It sounds more to me like you may be allergic to something.


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> It sounds more to me like you may be allergic to something.



The itching is a allergic reaction, thats why i use a antihistamine to counteract it.


----------



## musclewizard69 (Nov 22, 2014)

If that tren REALLY is 150mg PER ML.
There is some EO in there.

As far as tren ace E4D? AT LEAST EOD... 
Use Tren E for e4d pins. Spiking hormones are good, but depending on injection frequency.

Don't use sustanon either unless eod or ed injects.. too unstable, it was meant for stability but it desn't work like that even with the long ester attached to it.

As I said above, you could be having an allergic reaction to the EO inside of the oil to make the hormone more stable at that high of a dose..


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

musclewizard69 said:


> If that tren REALLY is 150mg PER ML.
> There is some EO in there.
> 
> As far as tren ace E4D? AT LEAST EOD...
> ...



The itching has to stop, and so does the chest pains. so ill stop taking the Tren.
If I pinn Sus every other day, what would you suggest i use a substitute for the tren?


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

musclewizard69 said:


> If that tren REALLY is 150mg PER ML.
> There is some EO in there.
> 
> As far as tren ace E4D? AT LEAST EOD...
> ...



Picture should be attached ..


----------



## musclewizard69 (Nov 22, 2014)

525-700mg sustanon per week = 3-4 pins a week = EOD

let the tren get out of your system, try masteron, it REALLY compliments test in higher doses, ride it out on that, or even use a lower dose of NPP say.. 50mg ED or 100mg EOD.
use a propionate version, it is IN and OUT, also i'm really curious about a tri tren now, that sounds nice with sustanon. everyday pinning though lol.. for me at least 

NPP = 100mg eod 
Mast P = 50-100mg EOD sstart at 50, trust me it is enough to make a difference. IF legit.

tren also sucks when we have higher than normal bodyfat 10+% bf. it doesnt shine like it does under 9%.


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2014)

musclewizard69 said:


> 525-700mg sustanon per week = 3-4 pins a week = EOD
> 
> let the tren get out of your system, try masteron, it REALLY compliments test in higher doses, ride it out on that, or even use a lower dose of NPP say.. 50mg ED or 100mg EOD.
> use a propionate version, it is IN and OUT, also i'm really curious about a tri tren now, that sounds nice with sustanon. everyday pinning though lol.. for me at least
> ...




Thanks mate, I think ill go with the npp deca. that way i can pinn the sus and npp eod together


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yea I don't think tren likes you very much... First run I was a raging asshole, sweating like a pig, barely slept... Now all I get are the night sweats oh yea and the taste of sweets. I'll fukk some ice cream and kit kats up bruh


----------



## musclewizard69 (Nov 22, 2014)

Keep in mind, try tren ace by itself one of these days in 2015.
run alongside masteron prop, does wonders even a low dose of 350mg a day of each while dieting.. you'll look flat for awhile, but when you add anadrol towards the end of your prep, you look like a million bucks with that extra glycogen loading drol gives.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 23, 2014)

An allergic reaction for sure, stopping is key at this point.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 23, 2014)

Some people use Benzyl Salicylate in place or in combination with Benzyl Benzoate.

Benzyl Salicylate has an aspirin affect to make injections more painless or pain free but many people are allergic to it and skin irritation is the main side effect, Benzyl Salicylates main purpose is in the use to make perfumes and colognes.


----------



## Harry (Nov 26, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Yea I don't think tren likes you very much... First run I was a raging asshole, sweating like a pig, barely slept... Now all I get are the night sweats oh yea and the taste of sweets. I'll fukk some ice cream and kit kats up bruh



Stopped the tren when i started this thread, obvs not out of the system but not as itchy atm


----------



## Harry (Nov 26, 2014)

musclewizard69 said:


> Keep in mind, try tren ace by itself one of these days in 2015.
> run alongside masteron prop, does wonders even a low dose of 350mg a day of each while dieting.. you'll look flat for awhile, but when you add anadrol towards the end of your prep, you look like a million bucks with that extra glycogen loading drol gives.



Thanks mate, I had tren ace before this tri tren. got some more tren ace by Jackal to see if its the tri messing me up. i was fine a few weeks ago on the Jackal Tren A. so might not need to Substitute for NPP (as previously posted)


----------



## shenky (Nov 26, 2014)

I've never had any of those symptoms. Chest pain and headaches might be BP.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 26, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> That's funny, I get all the normal sides but none of those...
> Insomnia
> Night sweats
> Heart burn
> ...



I have the exact same sides brother.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2014)

All I ever get is sweaty sheets, trensomnia and ripped like a thrift store sweater.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm loving tren e. Less aggression than tren a and more strength in my opinion. Eat garbage before I go to bed and wake up with veins popping out of every part of my body.


----------



## Harry (Nov 30, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> I'm loving tren e. Less aggression than tren a and more strength in my opinion. Eat garbage before I go to bed and wake up with veins popping out of every part of my body.



One thing I have noticed, is my weigh has not changed on this cycle at all.. even though Tren can be used for strip or bulk...


----------



## shenky (Nov 30, 2014)

the shortness of breathe side effect can be largely bypassed by using OTC  Nasacort once a day (one spray in each nostril).


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 1, 2014)

shenky said:


> the shortness of breathe side effect can be largely bypassed by using OTC  Nasacort once a day (one spray in each nostril).



that is good to know.  i will have to give that a try.  thanks.


----------



## shenky (Dec 1, 2014)

^ it's not a perfect solution. It's worked extremely well for me and many others, but you will still be 70-80 percent. I've read some testimonials of it not working, but very few!


----------



## Harry (Dec 6, 2014)

shenky said:


> the shortness of breathe side effect can be largely bypassed by using OTC  Nasacort once a day (one spray in each nostril).



Being a allergy spray, I guess its doing the same as the antihistamine. Would you take both together?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 6, 2014)

I have experienced headaches while on tren . I got off , some people just dont react well to it


----------



## richard head (Feb 27, 2015)

never experienced those sides
and If I had I would certainly take some measure to fix it or at the least find out whats going on
fortunately my doctor knows about my use so I can confide 
the sides you related sound pretty serious though 
never had one of those with tren


----------

